

Netscape and Sun Announce JavaScript (1995) - cpeterso
https://web.archive.org/web/20070916144913/http://wp.netscape.com/newsref/pr/newsrelease67.html

======
nedludd
Interesting how they pitched it "as a complement to Java". Seems like everyone
since then has been trying to emphasize how it's not.

------
muslix
Anybody notice that the Oracle representative who signed that announcement was
a young Mark Benioff?

------
LoneDev
Remove the httpS in the link, it gives SSL error.

Also, you are 4 days late, right?

